# Spark plug question



## alderman (Jan 31, 2006)

My chainsaw calls for a Champion CJ6Y plug. What is the difference between this plug and a regular CJ6?. Are they interchangeable?


----------



## rivahrat (Jan 31, 2006)

not sure but i have had no ill affect.


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 31, 2006)

The Y has an extended tip.


----------



## ned coed (Feb 2, 2006)

just did a comparison check of champion to ngk. from what i can make out the y. stands for a projected insulator which will mean that this plug will tend to run a little bit hotter than a standard cj. you could prob. use it if you where suffering from carbon deposits for example. the standard plug though is better suited if your constantly using high revs. regards, Ned.

p s; if you are using this plug beware you don,t suffer plug melt down.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plug Nomenclature*

Just curious - which saw manuf recommend Champion? I'm accustomed to seeing Bosh and NGK recommended.

Anyway, something to note is the terminal connection for the plug wire. The NGK BPMR 7 A listed in my Stihl manuals has a one-piece (fixed) terminal. The NGK BPMR 7 my dealer carries has a screw-on terminal. The 'A' suffix is the difference and means there is a special condition. Obvioulsy the intent is to eliminate vibration from having any effect on that connection. Could be similar considerations on other plugs as well.

BPMR 7 A is actually: B (14mm) P (extended insulator) M (compact) R (resistor) 7 (heat range) A (special)

Check out: 

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/techinfo/spark_plugs/partnumberkey.pdf

This is NGK's nomenclature on plugs.

Chaser


----------



## Drive_1305 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a Super EZ auto, the acres site says use a DJ6J. When I got to the shop I asked for a CJ6J because I thought thats what it took. The guy said just use a CJ8. Do you think its ok to use it or should I get a different plug?


----------



## Mike mandry (Feb 3, 2006)

Use the DJ6J in your SEZ 

The CJ-8 is a different plug type (gasket type seat vs taper seat) DJ6J should be available anywhere.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Feb 3, 2006)

*jonsered decomp button*

I was getting ready to buy a jonsered 910 and the owner said the decomp button didnt work?? iwas wondering if this would be a problem?? thanks


----------

